
My experience with Unity VR editor - SkarredGhost
https://skarredghost.wordpress.com/2017/02/02/unity-vr-editor-review/
======
benmcnelly
Huh, my experience with the Vive and a good rig (i7, 32gb ram, gtx1080, etc)
has been fluid and easy to use. More useful for tweaking props in my levels
than "creating" things, but there are serious opportunities (and some good
starts) to sane VR user interfaces. Even if they can just nail using twirl
gizmos for fine tuning integer inputs would ripple out and be useful in the
3DS Max / After Effects / video editor / whatever VR software of the future.

